# wombat_tree and his many Marines (of chaos)



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

*wombat_tree's many miniature minions*

Hello all fellow Heretics.

I was given a (roughly) 1000 point army of Chaos Space Marines for Christmas. Unfortunately I am really lazy and have finished painting...well....none of them. That is why I am starting this thread to show you guys some of my work and to (hopefully) motivate myself to paint faster.

I apologize for the somewhat blurry photographs. 

First of all my army as a whole:









This is the kind of colour scheme I am going for:

















Then there is this grizzly bastard:








My pride and joy. A scratchbuilt Bloodthirster. Once again I apologize that my Bloodthirster is blurry but because it is 80% green is would be difficult to make out the details anyway. 

So here goes my blog-thing. Have fun!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright well seeing as no one is posting I decided to take some more pictures and these ones turned out much, much better so hopefully someone will post.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Do my pictures not work or something? Otherwise I am being led to believe that out of 48 people who have viewed this thread not a single one can give me a compliment, criticism or tip of any kind. I do not mean to sound rude but I did not post my army so that I could increase my post count. If anyone has any comment that they would like to make then please post it. 

I know that my painting is not top-notch or something that people would stop and pause to stare at when they see it on the tabletops but that is why I posted this army blog. To get better. 

If you think that my Marines need an extra colour to make them stand out more then tell me. If you like the base for my Bloodthirster then please, please tell me. It is getting quite disheartening that of the two project logs I have posted in my time at Heresy both been ignored by all but 1 person (whom I thank very much).


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I got some thing like 160 view for my Killa Kans.. and only one response  I thought they were really good as well... as for your marines, they look cool, the first pictures are a bit crappy, but the 2nd set of pictures where you can actually see them, they look really good! Maybe green wash on the white bits of armour, give it a more kinda sickly colour? as some of the white is still a little to... well white!


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

half tyranid chaos space marines rock!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hoorah some posts! :biggrin:

I should point out that these pictures are still a work in progress. However since posting them I have finished the first squad (except for the bases) and they all have a red-brown line around their shoulder pad (you can see it on the marine by himself, the red line near the trim of his shoulder pad). 

I have no idea how these are half Tyranid Chaos Space Marines but hey, whatever! 

I might try the green wash on their armour.

Do you guys think that the colour of the armour trim is alright? I think it might be too dark but I am not sure if I want to replace it or not as I still want it to look sort of rusty.

The white bits that you speak of are actually bleached bone but obviously the camera doesn't like my bone colour. 

EDIT: I tried the green wash you recommended and it worked great! I used camo green and it really made the Plague marines look very sickly.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ok im not a great painter myself, but i think what you have done so far is really good, plus rep for telling people off for not posting haha


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a handsome bunch of fellas, and I mean that in the nicest way!

I like them, are they Nurgle's posse? I see a Nurgle champ head there and spilling guts. I've always like paler, sickly white Nurgle marines, I think it shows their corruption (or enlightening) very clearly, rather than the usual green or brown approach. Nice job!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes they are most definitely Plague Marines. Encase other people can't tell the army consists of 2 10-man squads of Plague Marines both with Rhinos a Chaos Lord of Nurgle and 8 Berserkers with a Land Raider.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are some more pictures.

My first finished squad of Plague Marines:

















My favourite Marine out of this squad:









And a work in progress picture of my Rhino:


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Ace green stuff work, can't wait to see the DPrince/GDemon(?) finished.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well as far as I can see it looks finished to me but if you think it still needs something then please do tell.

EDIT: I have just realised that I forgot to post my Chaos Lord so here he is.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys, me again.
Sorry for the lack of posts recently I just didn't feel like painting. Now, however, I have decided to paint a bit more so here are the fruits of my labour:

My Rhino is well under way (still work in progress)









I made an objective for my army out of the Nurgle icon from the Chaos Space Marine box set









And I have been painting my Hive Tyrant (he is magnetised but I only have one set of limbs for him as of now)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That scratch built blood thirster from the earlier pics looks good but, not trying to be mean, doesn't look like a blood thirster. it's too thin and stringy to be a khorne daemon. Also the leg looks rotten and plague-ish. It'd be one hell of a nurgle daeom prince but khorne it needs a lot of work on it...Not trying to be mean here just giving you my opinion.... could be the pictures for all I know


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I have realised that. Turns out that my mind is just too deeply infested with Nurgle's rot to build a proper Khorne daemon. :biggrin: I am going to get rid of the Khorne symbol and Nurgle him up a bit more some time later.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

your style reminds me of John Blanche. Definatly an acquired style


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you. I assume you mean that for my sculpting?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, your sculting which is great, but also your paint schemes come across blanchesque


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello guys, 
After a long hiatus I am reviving the thread and bringing you images of my second squad of Plague Marines (finished) in all their glory. Obviously I have gone for a very different colour scheme this time around, and I have to say that I prefer this one. Thus I will be painting my Lord in the new scheme.


















Recently, however, I have had my birthday with which came yet more Warhammer. Much of this is not Chaos based as instead I decided to buy whatever the hell I felt like painting. Thus this thread will no longer be just Chaos Space Marines. Could a mod please change the title of this thread to 'wombat_tree's many miniature minions'. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Your new ones are so much better. I love the armor.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I had not seen this thread before, but i am glad i have now. Love the heavy use of the posessed sprues on your plague marines. They look seriously Fugly. Which is awesome for PM's. Nice work all round. I wack you with my fugly repstick.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you Ogre and shaantitus. Using the possessed parts not only makes them look better but also saved me the trouble of sculpting my own mutated arms and limbs.

Also a quick update: My Lord has received a bit of paint in the form of some scorched brown, I will post pictures once I have done some more work on him.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely looking Nurgle scheme wombat. It just seems to work really well for me, the palar looking Nurgle colours look great.

Although I'd agree with Lord Reevan about your Greater Daemon. It would be much better as a Nurgle Daemon. Personally I think it'd make a perfect Ushabti for the Tomb Kings .


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Lovely looking Nurgle scheme wombat. It just seems to work really well for me, the palar looking Nurgle colours look great.
> 
> Although I'd agree with Lord Reevan about your Greater Daemon. It would be much better as a Nurgle Daemon. Personally I think it'd make a perfect Ushabti for the Tomb Kings .


Since post #15 it has been a Nurgle Daemon Prince.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You have some nice work going on here WT.


Moved to Project Logs.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

All right,

Here is an update on the Lord










So far all of the first layers are done.

EDIT: I want the readers of this thread to give me their opinions on the pinky mutations that many of my Plague Marines have, does it look out of place? I wanted to go for something other than simple Rotting Flesh, and was inspired by Svartmetall to use a fleshy colour instead. Has it turned out well or not?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think if they were made a lighter pink with red running through them they'd look a lot like bare muscle which would be pretty good. the dark purple they are now looks good as I think purple always works well with green


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

That's looking pretty awesome so far. Keep up the great work man!

Skar


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like what you have done with these! The combo of Tyranid and Chaos Marine parts looks awesome, in my opinion, a superb job in creativeness. The painting is pretty good as well, have some rep mate


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for your responses although to Dark Angel I must say that bar some flesh hooks I have used no Tyranid parts.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The Lord is now done!

















I don't know why this one turned out with a blue tinge and the other didn't. Oh well.

I am quite pleased with how he has turned out, and although at first I thought that there was too much of the pinky flesh colour, it has grown on me.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I really like the face it looks like he just finished eating something gorey great job 
I also like how the tendril thingies blend down into a darker colour. looks really well done. good job


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I love how it looks as if the Daemon is using his own prehensile guts as locomotion:so_happy:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> I love how it looks as if the Daemon is using his own prehensile guts as locomotion:so_happy:


Then you have a strange idea of 'love'. :biggrin:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a quick update. I decided to take a quick break from painting Chaos Space Marines and have started painting my wraithlord in a turquoise and white scheme. The wraithlord's arms are magnetized. I will show pictures once the foundation colours are done.

On a different note, it is only 3 days until Starcraft II is released! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

guess who has it already?! I love my job 
and good luck with the wraithlord! Large areas of white are a pain to do right...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> guess who has it already?! I love my job
> and good luck with the wraithlord! Large areas of white are a pain to do right...


What! How! :threaten:

As for white I am just using Dheneb Stone as a base coat and it seems like it will be quite easy to get a clean white as long as I paint a few thin layers.

EDIT: Oh rather off topic but the guys over at Papa Nurgle are trying to convince me that having a monthly download limit is not normal. Is this true?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

wombat_tree said:


> What! How! :threaten:
> 
> As for white I am just using Dheneb Stone as a base coat and it seems like it will be quite easy to get a clean white as long as I paint a few thin layers.
> 
> EDIT: Oh rather off topic but the guys over at Papa Nurgle are trying to convince me that having a monthly download limit is not normal. Is this true?


Dheneb stone is a great foundation to use. Even though I never use it.

And no, its not normal, because usually you can get unlimited for just as cheap tbh. Even though I have a limit myself!


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice work so far dude + rep.

A download limit is normal in Australia as we have an IT infrastructure which lags behind most developed countries. Overseas it's almost unheard of.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Tentacles coming out of rhino are a nice touch


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you both for your comments. I probably won't be posting or painting much over the next few days as today I will be continuing on with the SCI campaign and tomorrow (when SCII comes out) I think that you can all guess what I will be doing :biggrin:.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

STARCRAFT II CAME OUT TODAY HOOORRRAAAAAYYYYYYY

besides that I think that the purple is a little off for Plague Marines and the white-purple of the Lord is more Slaaneshi than Nurgleish. However the guts wrapping around the arm are superb.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Bwahhaha! I have returned and now nothing can stop me! 

In a more serious fashion I have finished my Wraithlord and I am very happy with how it looks, it is nothing innovative or original but I think that it look great. 


















I have also started painting my berserkers of Khorne but they are not at a picture worthy stage yet.

EDIT: Do note that the photos of my Wraithlord hide or obscure some of the more subtle blending so bear that in mind.
EDIT 2: It is magnetized encase anyone is interested


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

My berserkers all have their first layer done.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Starting to look good! Loving your Wraithlord, I'm hoping to see an Avatar at some point with your great painting skills on :grin: Keep up the good work!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> Starting to look good! Loving your Wraithlord, I'm hoping to see an Avatar at some point with your great painting skills on :grin: Keep up the good work!


Cheers. I doubt that I will paint an avatar. I'm not really an Eldar player and I'm not much of a fan of the GW model.


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

hello there. Nice models in your thread. I like the conversions on the CSMs. As about the painting on the wraithlord, IMO you should use a little bit more deluted white, and many more hands of painting it, in order to avoid the not smooth effect it gave you.(or is it the picture that causes this effect???) White is a tough color to paint.. But the overal result is nice!!! Keep on!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Some pictures of a WIP scratchbuilt Plague Marine bluetacked onto his base.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello again,

I'm back and I have plenty of things to show you.

First up, I've finished my Berserkers









Some Boar Boyz









The following three are scratchbuilt as Christmas presents for friends

A Tau objective for a friend looking to move to Tau, unfortunately shortly before receiving it he decided that he would stick with Space Marines.









A squig, 'nuff said.









Finally a Plaguebearer









The Daemon Prince has paint!









I loved doing the blood effects on this guy









I finished and painted my scratchbuilt Plague Marine









I sculpted a Hormagaunt's head at about 2.5 times the usual size, this one's a bit blurry









A lictor I started a very long time ago but only recently finished









A broodlord









Then there's this idiot.....








.....oh wait that's me.....


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nasty looking.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

DrinCalhar said:


> Very nasty looking.


I know I'm not good looking but seriously.......


----------

